# Duxelle with Bacon?



## linecook854 (Feb 13, 2013)

Today a line cook (very old school mind you) talked about how he used to make case after case of duxelle around the holidays for wellingtons. I have never heard of duxelle being made with bacon, while he has never made it without bacon. I've only done it with shallots, white wine and finished with parsley. He was perplexed as to why I never used little strips of bacon before I added the mushrooms. Is adding bacon more aligned with the classical way of making it or am I not alone thinking bacon isn't usually added?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I probably qualify for "very old school" status but I am with you on the no bacon version.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

I like bacon a lot, however I think it would dominate the flavor if you put it in duxelle. Im old school ,trained under really old school a long time ago.


----------

